# Need Help



## panicbird (Jul 1, 2004)

Ok men (gender inclusive), I need your help. Today is my anniversary and my lovely wife has given me $20 to spend on book(s).

What should I get?

Lon


----------



## blhowes (Jul 1, 2004)

Lon,
Happy anniversary to you and your wife. (thanks for the reminder, BTW. Mine's in 2 weeks).

Did she stipulate that it had to be a book? If you don't have your heart set on a book, those puritanboard CDs are jam packed with great stuff. Not sure if they're under $20, though. You can print them out and pretend that they're books.

Bob

[Edited on 7-1-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## LarryCook (Jul 1, 2004)

the


----------



## LarryCook (Jul 1, 2004)

*Ooops, forgot to say congrats*

the


----------



## panicbird (Jul 1, 2004)

It need not be a book, Bob. I will consider the CDs.

Has anyone checked out [i:bb9c76532d]The Face of New Testament Studies[/i:bb9c76532d] by Scot McKnight and Grant Osborne? It just came out. It is the NT companion to [i:bb9c76532d]The Face of Old Testament Studies[/i:bb9c76532d] by David Baker and Bill Arnold, which is a pretty good overview.

I am trying to decide between something new (trying to keep abreast of the latest in academia) or something old. 

Keep 'em comin'.

By the way, thanks for the congrats. We are just four years in, but I cannot imagine my life without her. I cannot wait for four more (and then four more after that and four more after that...).

Lon

[Edited on 7-1-2004 by panicbird]


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 1, 2004)

Congratulations to both of you: I realise it's none of my business, but being a nosy gender inclusive person, how long have you respectively been married?

Wow, books. When I order books for my husband, I usually shop around at this bookstore:

http://www.heritagebooks.org/default.asp

Right now they are giving away a book called &quot;Puritan Reformed Spirituality&quot; that is really good.


----------



## panicbird (Jul 1, 2004)

Heidi,

I edited my post just as you posted your note, so in case you missed it, we have been married four years.

Also, I got the book from Heritage a few weeks ago. It is very good.

Lon


----------



## blhowes (Jul 1, 2004)

Have you ever read &quot;Martyr of the Catacombs: A Tale of Ancient Rome&quot;? I read that many moons ago and thought it was pretty interesting. The cost is probably between $10 and $20.
Bob


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 1, 2004)

Yes, I evidently missed the part where you already said that you've been married four years. My husband &amp; I will be married four years in November: it does get impossible to think of myself as at all separate from him, or in any way imagine how things would be without him. I wonder if that makes him part of my presupposition? 

Hey, for something old, my husband just finished a book called [i:3ccbfa49e9]The Grace of Law[/i:3ccbfa49e9] by Ernest Kevan, (evidently knows his covenant theology in &amp; out, a true &quot;reformed baptist) and really loved it. It is a study in Puritan theology: &quot;...has chapters on the law of God for man, the law and sin, the place of law in the purpose of God, the continuance of moral obligation, Christian law-keeping, and several others, including a chapter on Christian freedom. This book has much to add to the current controversy over Lordship salvation, as Kevan shows that God's law and God's grace are not enemies, but rather allies in bringing men to repentance and faith and in leading them towards perfection in Christ.&quot;
You can get it from discerning reader for 8.95, and you can also get [i:3ccbfa49e9]The Valley of Vision[/i:3ccbfa49e9] from them, which is truly well worth having.

Tell your wife Happy Anniversary, and I hope you have a really good day.


----------



## panicbird (Jul 1, 2004)

Heidi,

I cannot imagine my life without Amy. She is the dearest person in the world to me. These four years have FLOWN by.

I have [i:23dc9a7a73]The Valley of Vision[/i:23dc9a7a73] and love it. I have been using it as my own little prayer book.

Lon


----------



## panicbird (Jul 1, 2004)

OK. I think that I have decided what to get. It is a little over $20, but I think I can manage that. Here they are:

[i:d571a56e0e]George Whitefield[/i:d571a56e0e] by Arnold Dallimore

[i:d571a56e0e]Pastor's Sketches, Volumes 1 and 2[/i:d571a56e0e] by Ichabod Spencer

Through a Board search, I saw that Spencer's books are highly recommended.

What do you guys think?

Lon


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 1, 2004)

[quote:1c37dd24e1]
I have The Valley of Vision and love it. I have been using it as my own little prayer book. 
[/quote:1c37dd24e1]

That's what I'm doing right now, too.

My dad has the book by George Whitfield, and really likes it. I've also heard the books by Ichabod Spencer very highly recommended... so I hope that God blesses you &amp; Amy even more through those.


----------

